# Bottle Repair



## Ronjcoke (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone know someone who is really good at repairing soda bottles which have hadthe top broken off?  I am assuming a clean straight cut would be required, some type ofclear adhesive, and most importantly the shade of the replacement top must match exactly.  I'm looking for a professional to repair bottles for my collection only, not for bottles to resale.  Thanks....


----------

